# How to get kde4 applications appear in XFCE 4 menu



## graedus (Oct 6, 2009)

*This quick guide's purpose is making appear all the KDE4 application menu items in XFCE 4's menu, with no wrapper scripts *(which is the way I wanted). I still haven't figured how to do pass these arguments directly and globally in a xfce-specific config file. I assume you're using a modern session manager (such as kdm).

Append this to *~/.xprofile* (per user basis) or */etc/xprofile* (global setting)


```
# Setting up XDG_DATA_DIRS
export XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/local/kde4/share/"

# Setting up PATH
export PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/kde4/bin"
```

Or more properly, echo your current PATH and XDG_DATA_DIRS in XFCE,

```
echo $XDG_DATA_DIRS
echo $PATH
```
And append to those ":/usr/local/kde4/share/" (for PATH) and ":/usr/local/kde4/bin" (for XDG_DATA_DIRS) to create the export lines. (You can echo those vars in KDE4 and make the export lines as well).

Ironic, there's a port to do this the opposite way for KDE4: misc/kde4-xdg-env



References:

http://spuriousinterrupt.org/projects/xfce4
http://wiki.freebsd.org/KDE4/Install
/usr/local/kde4/share/config/kdm/Xsession
/usr/local/kde4/env/xdg-env.sh
Wrapping script with .desktop file (linux): http://www.3dplumbing.net/tutorials/garnome/kde_xfce.html


----------

